
New Jersey Town Set to Ban Drivers Who Don't Live There Because of GPS Apps - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/new-jersey-town-set-to-ban-drivers-who-dont-live-there-1821580916
======
matt_the_bass
Fantastic! One possible way to get around critics maybe to make all the town
roads toll roads with a toll of $200 except for card holders. And only
residents can get cards.

